# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Mỹ >  Du Lịch Hoa Kỳ Bờ Đông (9 Ngày)

## Golden Tours

*DU LỊCH HOA KỲ BỜ ĐÔNG KẾT HỢP THĂM THÂN
NEW YORK - PHILADELPHIA - WASHINGTON DC* *- NIAGARA FALLS -BOSTON**
9 ngày – 8 đêm* 


Gồm 50 tiểu bang, một đặc khu liên bang, với diện tích 9,83 triệu km2 và 305 triệu dân, Hoa Kỳ là quốc gia lớn hạng ba về tổng diện tích và hạng ba về dân số trên thế giới. Hoa Kỳ là một trong những quốc gia đa dạng chủng tộc nhất trên thế giới do kết quả của những cuộc di dân đến từ nhiều quốc gia khác. Sở hữu nhiều danh lam thắng cảnh nổi tiếng, nhiều di sản thiên nhiên Thế giới, nhiều công trình kiến trúc độc đáo,…Hoa Kỳ thu hút hơn 40 triệu du khách mỗi năm đứng thứ 3 trên Thế giới sau Pháp và Tây Ban Nha nên ắc hẵn trong lòng mỗi du khách không ai là không muốn đến ít nhất một lần để thăm xứ sở cờ hoa này. 

*Ngày 1 : TP.HCM – NEW YORK (Ăn tối) *  
Quý khách tập trung tại sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất đáp chuyến bay đi New York, thành phố lớn nhất Hoa Kỳ. Đến New York, xe đưa đoàn đi ăn tối, về khách sạn tại New Jersey nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi.  


*Ngày 2: THAM QUAN NEW YORK (Ăn ba bữa)*
Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Xe và HDV đưa đoàn đi:

*Du thuyền thăm Tượng Nữ Thần Tự Do,* tặng phẩm của nước Pháp dành cho nhân dân Mỹ, một kỷ vật để tượng trưng cho tình cảm của nước Pháp đối với cuộc Cách Mạng Hoa Kỳ nhân kỷ niệm ngày độc lập của Hoa Kỳ.  


Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng, tham quan:

*Đại lộ số 5, phố Wall -* trung tâm tài chính của nước Mỹ và Thế giới, với hơn 3000 tổ chức tài chính và bảo hiểm cùng hàng chục ngân hàng lớn nhất của Thế giới đặt tại đây*, tòa thị chính cổ, phố Trung Hoa, quảng trường Thời đại, Ground Zero -* đài tưởng niệm các nạn nhân xấu số trong vụ khủng bố ngày 11/09*.* 




_Quảng trường Thời đại
_



Ăn tối tại nhà hàng, về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi





*Ngày 3: NEW YORK – PHILADELPHIA – WASHINGTON DC (Ăn ba bữa)*
Dùng điểm tâm, trả phòng. Khởi hành đi Washington DC, thủ đô của Hoa Kỳ, được thành lập vào ngày 16 tháng 7 năm 1970 mang tên chính thức District of Columbia (viết tắt *D.C.*), có nghĩa Đặc khu Columbia. Trên đường đi, dừng chân tham quan cố đô Philadelphia:

*Chuông tự do, quảng trường Độc Lập, tòa thị chính Philadelphia, hội trường Độc Lập.* Nơi đây, vào ngày 4/7/1776, đã diễn ra cuộc họp đầu tiên của Quốc hội để thông qua bản Tuyên ngôn Độc lập và dự thảo Hiến pháp Hoa Kỳ.Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng.Đến DC ăn tối. Về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi.

*Ngày 4: WASHINGTON DC (Ăn ba bữa)
*Ăn sáng tại khách sạn, đoàn đi tham quan:


*Nhà Trắng* hay Tòa Bạch Ốc là nơi ở và làm việc chính của Tổng thống Mỹ



*Tòa Quốc hội Hoa Kỳ* hay còn gọi Điện Capitol Hoa Kỳ - cơ quan lập pháp của chính phủ liên bang Mỹ.





Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng, tiếp tục thăm:
*Nhà tưởng niệm các vị Tổng thống tiền nhiệm:* Abraham Lincoln, Jefferson, đài tượng niệm Washington,_…_
*Viện bảo tàng không gian,* nơi trưng bày các kiểu máy bay dân dụng cũng như quân sự và các thiết bị về thám hiểm không gian lớn nhất thế giới, *viện bảo tàng tự nhiên.*Ăn tối. Qua đêm tại DC.

*Ngày 5: WASHINGTON DC – NIAGARA FALLS (Ăn ba bữa*)
 Dùng điểm tâm, trả phòng. Khởi hành đi Niagara Falls, trên đường ghé tham quan:  *Nhà máy sản xuất chocolate nổi tiếng (Chocolate world)* và nếm thử các hương vị khác nhau của những loại chocolate hảo hạng, *trung tâm chế tạo, sản xuất thủy tinh Corning Glass,* thưởng lãm các kiệt tác thủy tinh với muôn vàng hình dáng khác nhau tạo nên một bức tranh đa màu sắc.  

_Chocolate World_

Ăn tối, nhận phòng khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.


*Ngày 6: NIAGARA FALLS – BOSTON (Ăn ba bữa*)
 Ăn sáng tại khách sạn, trả phòng. Tham quan thác Niagara Falls:  *Niagara Falls* nằm ở đường biên giới của Hoa Kỳ và Canada được ví như một chiếc áo cưới trắng tinh với hơn 168.000 m³ nước rơi xuống mỗi phút vào thời điểm nhiều nhất, và trung bình gần 110.000 m³ mỗi phút, đây là thác nước mạnh nhất ở Bắc Mỹ. Thác Niagara bao gồm 3 thác riêng biệt: thác Horseshoe (Canada) (đôi lúc gọi là thác Canada), thác Mỹ và một thác nhỏ hơn gần đó là thác Bridal Veil. *Du khách ngồi du thuyền (Maid of the Mist cruise)* vào trong lòng thác cảm nhận âm thanh kỳ vĩ của dòng thác đổ (du thuyền mở cửa từ tháng 4 đến tháng 10 hàng năm). 



Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng, khởi hành đi Boston ăn tối. Nhận phòng khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.


*Ngày 7: BOSTON – NEW YORK – VIỆT NAM (Ăn ba bữa*)
 Dùng điểm tâm, trả phòng. Tham quan Boston - thủ phủ của bang Massachusetts:    *Trường đại học Harvard,* đại học lâu đời nhất tại Hoa Kỳ và đã đào tạo cho nước Mỹ 6 vị Tổng thống. Nhân vật nổi tiếng gần nhất được trao bằng dù chưa kết thúc thời gian học tập tại đây chính là Bill Gates, mua sắm tại *chợ Quincy, cảng Boston, Học viện khoa học kỷ thuật Massachusetts.*  Sau khi ăn trưa, xe đưa đoàn ra sân bay New York đáp chuyến bay về Việt Nam. Qua đêm trên máy bay.

*Ngày 8: TRÊN MÁY BAY

*
*Ngày 9:  VIỆT NAM*
Đến sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất, kết thúc chương trình du lịch. Chào tạm biệt và hẹn gặp lại.




*Giá Tour:…VNĐ/khách*

*65.279.600 VNĐ + 5.860.400 VNĐ (thuế) = 71.140.000 VNĐ/khách*

*Qúy khách có thể ở lại thăm thân sau khi kết thúc chuyến đi trong thời gian visa nhập cảnh còn hạn

*

*Bao gồm:*Vé máy bay như chương trình: SGN –  NYC – SGNThuế các loại theo qui định của hãng hàng không 5.860.400 VNĐ (có thể thay đổi lúc xuất vé)Khách sạn 3 sao (tiêu chuẩn phòng đôi hoặc phòng ba)
Tại New Jersey: Springhill Suites hoặc tương đương
Tại DC: Spring hill Suites Herndon Reston hoặc tương đương
Tại Niagara Falls: Hampton Inn Niagara Falls, Holiday Inn hoặc tương đương
Tại Boston: Fairfield Inn Woburn hoặc tương đương
Ăn uống, phí tham quan, vận chuyển như chương trình.Hướng dẫn viên nhiệt tình, giàu kinh nghiệm.Bảo hiểm du lịch (mức bồi thường tối đa 1.050.000.000VNĐ/trường hợp đối với khách dưới 65 tuổi và 525.000.000VNĐ/trường hợp đối với khách từ 65 tuổi trở lên). Tất cả các vấn đề liên quan đến bảo hiểm do công ty bảo hiểm chịu trách nhiệm và chi trả).Quà của Golden Tours: nón, túi du lịch, bao da hộ chiếu.
*Không bao gồm:*Hộ chiếu (còn giá trị 06 tháng tính đến ngày về VN)*Lệ phí phỏng vấn: 3.360.000 VND + 220.000VND (Phí dịch vụ nếu khách rớt visa).*Phụ thu phòng đơn: 9.700.000 VND/ 6 đêmTiền tip cho hướng dẫn viên và tài xế địa phương : 126.000 VNĐ/khách/ngày.Các chi phí phát sinh ngoài chương trình, chi phí hành lý quá cước, chi phí điện thoại,...*Phụ thu phí xăng dầu tăng tại thời điểm xuất vé (nếu có).*
*Ghi chú*_:_Trẻ em dưới 02 tuổi: 30% giá tour + thuế các loại (không giường, ngủ ghép chung với người lớn).Trẻ em từ 02 tuổi đến dưới 12tuổi: 75% giá tour + thuế các loại (không giường, ngủ ghép chung với người lớn).Trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên bằng giá tour người lớn.*Trình tự các điểm tham quan trong chương trình có thể thay đổi tùy vào các yếu tố khách quan: thời tiết, giao thông, xe cộ,... nhưng vẫn đảm bảo các điểm trong chương trình.**Golden Tours Kính Chúc Quý Khách Một Chuyến Du Lịch Vui Vẻ**.
*


*Tham khảo thêm thông tin tại website:* http://goldentours.vn
Mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ:
*Xuân Lê / Ms.* 
*CÔNG TY DU LỊCH GOLDEN TOURS*
_Ad: 233 Nguyen Thi Minh Khai St., Nguyen Cu Trinh Ward, District 1, HCMC, Vietnam
Tel: (+848) 3925 3456 - Fax: 08. 3925 6787
Mobile: 0909 53 55 86
Email: xuanle.ope@goldentours.vn_

_Skype: xuanle0212
_

----------

